# Skinny fat to just skinny (journal)



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Starting Stats:

5ft11

168.2 lbs

BF: 20%ish

Plan is to get to around 12% bodyfat and then go on a long lean bulk. No more getting fat

Will post up some pics tomorrow maybe just to keep track.

Starting at 2500 cals, 170-200g protein target.

Good night, God bless.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's dinner

Pepper yourself for fasting + fast food


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

stay away from fasting if you want to build or keep muscle.


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> stay away from fasting if you want to build or keep muscle.


 He probably means intermittent fasting which is fine if it suits your lifestyle or makes things easier.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

uhitmeudie said:


> toxyuk said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, toxyuk said: stay away from fasting if you want to build or keep muscle.
> ...


He's just a troll mate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

if i was only 12 st at 5ft"11 id be bulking you have to eat to grow m8. skinny fat to just skinny equals no muscle. if you eat right and train hard youll loose that excess fat oveer the years as you get bigger.more muscle means you burn more calories. btw im 22st 6ft4


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> if i was only 12 st at 5ft"11 id be bulking you have to eat to grow m8. skinny fat to just skinny equal no muscle. if you eat right and train hard youll loose that excess fat oveer the years as you get bigger. btw im 22st 6ft4


That's nice dear but think I'll listen to Lyle McDonald's advice over a faceless warrior . You don't bulk from 20% bodyfat.

No pls gtfo my journal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

12-15 weeks to get lean is nothing then got a whole load of time to focus on gaining from a better base.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> if i was only 12 st at 5ft"11 id be bulking you have to eat to grow m8. skinny fat to just skinny equal no muscle. if you eat right and train hard youll loose that excess fat oveer the years as you get bigger. btw im 22st 6ft4


 He has a lean base to start and grow from now. Why the f**k would you wanna start skinnyfat and grow fatter. Nvm, you're defo a troll.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> He has a lean base to start and grow from now. Why the f**k would you wanna start skinnyfat and grow fatter. Nvm, you're defo a troll.


 your kiding me m8 when i did my first cycle of deca and dbol in my teens i went from 13.5st to 15st with harldy any fat gain i just eat clean. lols


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> That's nice dear but think I'll listen to Lyle McDonald's advice over a faceless warrior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats nice ?

why you reading his stuff at your level you need some muscle first and the only way thats gonna happen if you train hard and eat more its common sense really.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 21 minutes ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: That's nice dear but think I'll listen to Lyle McDonald's advice over a faceless warrior . You don't bulk from 20% bodyfat.
> ...


Your a troll, and a none funny one. Leave.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> thats nice ?
> 
> why you reading his stuff at your level you need some muscle first and the only way thats gonna happen if you train hard and eat more its common sense really.


 Let people train the way they want to train. Being skinny fat is a terrible position to bulk from. I would do what he's doing.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> toxyuk said:
> 
> 
> > 8 hours ago, toxyuk said: thats nice ?
> ...


Yeah but he's got 22stone @ 6ft4 estats so must be right


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sweet Christ that Maccies is making me gurn, lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Sweet Christ that Maccies is making me gurn, lol


Being dragged out for a Christmas meal with the in laws later so more pics to follow


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yeh in mate, what's the diet going to look like? And are you using anything?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yeah but he's got 22stone @ 6ft4 estats so must be right


 Still PM's me for advice at 22 stone 6'4.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Yeh in mate, what's the diet going to look like? And are you using anything?




Will post up MFP logs, basically aiming for 2500 cals and 170-200g protein. Carbs and fats can fall into place. When weight stalls I will drop another 250 cals.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 10 minutes ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Yeah but he's got 22stone @ 6ft4 estats so must be right
> ...


Good to know lol

Feel free to chime in at any point, your natty peak pic is probably my goal physique with my FML genetics


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday's MFP

Food choices won't always be that bad


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fasting + feasting day 2, lunch




























Tomorrow will be a bit more normal


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Let people train the way they want to train. Being skinny fat is a terrible position to bulk from. I would do what he's doing.


 yo dude all i said was stay away from fasting if you want to build muscle and keep it, starving your body of nutrients isnt good great way to go catabolic? also skinny fat is like a condradiction in its self your either skinny or your fat?


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Fasting + feasting day 2, lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking at this is making my belly rumble lol, could mangle all that right now


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> yo dude all i said was stay away from fasting if you want to build muscle and keep it, starving your body of nutrients isnt good great way to go catabolic? also skinny fat is like a condradiction in its self your either skinny or your fat?


 Skinny fat is having high body fat with not much muscle, OP is 20% body fat and doesn't weigh much at all. The worst thing he could do now is bulk and gain more body fat. The best thing to do is to get really lean, sub 10% and then bulk from there. In the grand scheme of things why should he care about losing a small amount of muscle now when he gain easily gain it back when he starts bulking and actually look good..


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Still PM's me for advice at 22 stone 6'4.


 yeah i pm you ???? for your opinions not because i take all your opinions as gospel m8 lols. like for example your tren and deca s**t!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> toxyuk said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes ago, toxyuk said: yo dude all i said was stay away from fasting if you want to build muscle and keep it, starving your body of nutrients isnt good great way to go catabolic? also skinny fat is like a condradiction in its self your either skinny or your fat?
> ...


Exactly the plan


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> yeah i pm you ???? for your opinions not because i take all your opinions as gospel m8 lols. like for example your tren and deca s**t!


 Exactly, so stop acting like you know it all.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Exactly, so stop acting like you know it all.


 i never said i did???

loosing muscle to loose weight is never a good way to loose weight? less muscle you have the slower your metabolism ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> i never said i did???
> 
> loosing muscle to loose weight is never a good way to loose weight? less muscle you have the slower your metabolism ?


 He's using intermittent fasting to get a lean base before bulking, I don't get what's so hard to understand about that. Bulking from 20% body fat isn't a good idea. Honestly it sounds like you think building a good physique is all about getting as heavy as you possibly can. Weight on the scales means nothing.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> He's using intermittent fasting to get a lean base before bulking, I don't get what's so hard to understand about that. Bulking from 20% body fat isn't a good idea. Honestly it sounds like you think building a good physique is all about getting as heavy as you possibly can. Weight on the scales means nothing.


 yep i understand that but you just cut m8 takes a little longer thats all

fat is easier to loose than muscle is to build?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

@DLTBB

you trying to tell me i have 10stone of fat

LMAO


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> @DLTBB
> 
> you trying to tell me i have 10stone of fat
> 
> LMAO


 Not 10 stone but you've probably got a LOT more fat/water mass than you think you do. Just to give you an idea, here's a guy I know who is 6'4 like you, he weighs 220lbs in this pic. So what's that? 15 stone 10lbs? Do you think you've got more muscle mass than him?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Not 10 stone but you've probably got a LOT more fat/water mass than you think you do. Just to give you an idea, here's a guy I know who is 6'4 like you, he weighs 220lbs in this pic. So what's that? 15 stone 10lbs? Do you think you've got more muscle mass than him?


 no pic m8?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> no pic m8?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


>


 he looks (alot) better than me but no i wouldnt say he as more muscle mass


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> he looks better than me but no i wouldnt say he as more muscle mass





















So you have got more muscle mass than somebody who is competing and placing second in bodybuilding shows but you won't post pics?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> So you have got more muscle mass than somebody who is competing and placing second in bodybuilding shows but you won't post pics?


 lols the guy as a ridiculous small waste m8 (30" probably) and hes lean as f**k. i never said i looked super muscley i looked way bigger at 15 stone compared to now people called me a monster then. your right about fat it hides muscle point being?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> lols the guy as a ridiculous small waste m8 (30" probably) and hes lean as f**k. i never said i looked super muscley i look way bigger at 15 stone people called me a monster then. your right about fat it hides muscle point being?


 The point is you added 'btw im 22st 6ft4' at the end of your first post as if he should automatically listen to you just because you weight a lot and advised the fella to bulk from 20% body fat which is just a godawful idea.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> The point is you added 'btw im 22st 6ft4' at the end of your first post as if he should automatically listen to you just because you weight a lot and advised the fella to bulk from 20% body fat which is just a godawful idea.


 okay your right if you want to look good all year around this all start with the op posting a pic of gyno after a cycle he loked like hed never trained before and was taking roids i just said he was bonkers to take such a risk for them results thats all ! everyones different you can go from big and fat to muscley as well if you have the muscle under it theres not just one way to a pyhsique?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> okay your right if you want to look good all year around this all start with the op posting a pic of gyno after a cycle he loked like hed never trained before and was taking roids i just said he was bonkers to take such a risk for them results thats all ! everyones different you can go from big and fat to muscley as well if you have the muscle under it theres not just one way to a pyhsique?


 mate bulking from 20% bf is a ridiculously bad idea.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> okay your right if you want to look good all year around this all start with the op posting a pic of gyno after a cycle he loked like hed never trained before and was taking roids i just said he was bonkers to take such a risk for them results thats all ! everyones different you can go from big and fat to muscley as well if you have the muscle under it theres not just one way to a pyhsique?


 It's not about looking good year-round. Your body will be in a much better position to grow when you are lean. The picture that he posted of his gyno was a picture of his nipple and about 4 square inches of flesh around it, I'm not sure how you could decipher if he looked like he had trained before from that picture.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't see why toxyuk is getting loads of grief, it just looks like he's trying to help.

If someone was fat and muscly more bulking is a bad idea imo. I think with minimal muscle and 20% bf you can add muscle and lose fat, no need for strange diets either just eat good foods and train hard. That's just my take.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't see why toxyuk is getting loads of grief, it just looks like he's trying to help.
> 
> If someone was fat and muscly more bulking is a bad idea imo. I think with minimal muscle and 20% bf you can add muscle and lose fat, no need for strange diets either just eat good foods and train hard. That's just my take.


He's a troll plain and simple. I'm happy with the plan, no strange diets here.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> SwAn1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why toxyuk is getting loads of grief, it just looks like he's trying to help. If someone was fat and muscly more bulking is a bad idea imo. I think with minimal muscle and 20% bf you can add muscle and lose fat, no need for strange diets either just eat good foods and train hard. That's just my take.
> ...


Fair enough I don't know the guy only can see what he's posted in here. Looks like he's just trying to help. I guess you two have history or something.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > Just now, DLTBB said: The point is you added 'btw im 22st 6ft4' at the end of your first post as if he should automatically listen to you just because you weight a lot and advised the fella to bulk from 20% body fat which is just a godawful idea.
> ...


Yeah I messed up a cycle so what? s**t happens, live and learn. No excuses.

But until you post pics I'm not slightly interested in your trolling that's disguised as an opinion.

Bulking from a higher body fat messes up your p ratio / hormones from what I've read so any gains aren't going to be favorable in muscle to fat ratio.

10-15 weeks to get lean is f**k all time in the grand scheme so whats the issue? Just because you favour the dreamer bulk doesn't mean I should.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you just want to lose the body fat before you start and aren't concerned with muscle mass at this stage. Why not just strip it off in 4 weeks rather than slower (15 weeks) like someone would that was trying to hold muscle?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> If you just want to lose the body fat before you start and aren't concerned with muscle mass at this stage. Why not just strip it off in 4 weeks rather than slower (15 weeks) like someone would that was trying to hold muscle?


Lose 15-20 lbs in 4 weeks? Just because I want to get lean first doesn't mean I'm going to be reckless about it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> SwAn1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you just want to lose the body fat before you start and aren't concerned with muscle mass at this stage. Why not just strip it off in 4 weeks rather than slower (15 weeks) like someone would that was trying to hold muscle?
> ...


Yeah 500 cals a day and cardio 20-30 lbs gone in a few weeks. Good luck with it anyway just throwing ideas about


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Lose 15-20 lbs in 4 weeks? Just because I want to get lean first doesn't mean I'm going to be reckless about it.


 You've got the right mindset.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > SwAn1 said:
> ...


No problem mate, don't mind differing opinions or ideas when they are put across properly. But my mind set is 100% focus on what I plan to do.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sound. Crack on. As I said. Good luck


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Sound. Crack on. As I said. Good luck


Cheers 

Cutting in December isn't the easy option by any means, I'd love to be hammering back 3000 cals


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Think im going to do an all out cut too lol it's the time of year putting me off!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Slow & steady wins the race. Bulking & cutting.

Good luck & have fun with it OP.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Cheers
> ...


Intermittent fasting should make it bearable, not really bothered about eating before 12 anyway lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Intermittent fasting should make it bearable, not really bothered about eating before 12 anyway lol.


 So you will be eating 2500 cals from 12 till what time?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Intermittent fasting should make it bearable, not really bothered about eating before 12 anyway lol.
> ...


Not going to be super strict to it but basically an 8 hour feeding window so would be around 8pm.






He explains it pretty well


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not going to be super strict to it but basically an 8 hour feeding window so would be around 8pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers will have a watch in a bit, and good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah 500 cals a day and cardio 20-30 lbs gone in a few weeks. Good luck with it anyway just throwing ideas about


 yeah if your not arsed about perserving muscle then you can easily loose 30kg in 3-4 months fasting and keto but you got to have will power to do that. your first 5kgs drops off its just water. 18 hr fasts low carb intake and keto alternate days when the fasting gets to much.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> SwAn1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hour ago, SwAn1 said: Yeah 500 cals a day and cardio 20-30 lbs gone in a few weeks. Good luck with it anyway just throwing ideas about
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?/topic/260088-Gyno-Op---Help

Waiting for you to tell him to bulk.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Found you an example of a skinny fat person who tried to bulk. Yes, he's on gear.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Found you an example of a skinny fat person who tried to bulk. Yes, he's on gear.


Like looking in the mirror


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Like looking in the mirror


 Strangely enough he just got gyno like you did, I think his is more severe than yours though.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Found you an example of a skinny fat person who tried to bulk. Yes, he's on gear.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> View attachment 118467


 Nice edited picture.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Fasting + feasting day 2, lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Food looks mint but carverys do my nut when I'm trying to track what I'm eating. What did you enter this into MFP as?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Like the fact you sound like you got your head screwed on OP! Will be following.

Whats your training split? Any cardio involved?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 5 hours ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Fasting + feasting day 2, lunch
> ...


 Food looks mint but carverys do my nut when I'm trying to track what I'm eating. What did you enter this into MFP as?

Seek and you shalt find










Did the best I could, tried to over estimate. Protein ain't as high as I'd like today but tomorrow will be much better.

Wasn't a Toby carvery btw but closest match


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Like the fact you sound like you got your head screwed on OP! Will be following.
> 
> Whats your training split? Any cardio involved?


Training is upper / lower so in the gym 4 times a week. Will slowly start to add cardio in.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Found you an example of a skinny fat person who tried to bulk. Yes, he's on gear.


 Surely this guy can't be on gear? That's crazy


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Surely this guy can't be on gear? That's crazy


 He's ran a few things, Test, Tren, Mast and DNP, he just has a terrible base to work with. He's actually quite knowledgable and from what I gather works hard and is dedicated. Just been ****ed hard by genetics.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes ago, A1243R said: Surely this guy can't be on gear? That's crazy
> ...


Dem feels










This is where I was at earlier in the year pre holiday.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Dem feels
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I was at earlier in the year pre holiday.


 Better base than the guy I posted at least. I think your best off getting really lean, like 9-10% or so and don't rush it, just gradually cut so you don't feel like s**t and then from there start with something basic like 500mg of Test E, use a reasonable surplus like 5-600 calories over maintenance and run that for 12-15 weeks, cruise and cut whenever you feel like you're getting too fat/watery and after you've cruised introduce a new compound or up your dosages slightly. Rinse and repeat and after a while you're big, strong and you're at a reasonable body fat so you won't have to spend months on end cutting like some people will.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Dem feels
> ...


Sounds like a damn solid plan


----------



## Endo (Jun 23, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Good to know lol
> 
> Feel free to chime in at any point, your natty peak pic is probably my goal physique with my FML genetics


 Yeah "natural peak" lmao, he posted that picture maybe last year on fitmisc and admitted he'd used ph's at that point. Strong turning FILT man


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Endo said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 9 hours ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Good to know lol
> ...


Wtf does FILT mean?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

If in doubt

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=filt

A dishonest and manipulative person in the fitness and bodybuilding industry. Usually applied to liars, scammers, fake-naturals, bunk-dealers and criminals. The word originates from the gh15 dialect variation of "filth".


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Training is upper / lower so in the gym 4 times a week. Will slowly start to add cardio in.


 How much volume in those sessions? What's sets / reps?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Endo said:


> Yeah "natural peak" lmao, he posted that picture maybe last year on fitmisc and admitted he'd used ph's at that point. Strong turning FILT man


 That pic was taken way before I joined FitMisc, I'd been on gear for about 6 months when I registered there and looked miles better than I do on that pic. I've kept logs on FitMisc since joining detailing all of my gear dosages and workouts. :lol: I've got sponsors through Instagram despite publicly admitting to using gear. I'm the polar opposite of a FILT. Nice try though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 57 minutes ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Training is upper / lower so in the gym 4 times a week. Will slowly start to add cardio in.
> ...


http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/the-muscle-building-workout-routine/

Basically that routine, despite the cheesey title I've been enjoying it lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not going to be super strict to it but basically an 8 hour feeding window so would be around 8pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good video. The guy articulates his points well but I still don't really get it as he says it still comes down to macros and calories. If this is the case now and why does he think IF is so effective? Is it just that by delaying your first meal of the day you're less likely to go over on you calories?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 4 hours ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: Not going to be super strict to it but basically an 8 hour feeding window so would be around 8pm.
> ...


Yeah it's just a method of calorie restriction although there are studies that show a positive effect on insulin sensitivity from it also.

Basically for some people it just feels psychologically easier to eat 2 or 3 big meals than more small meals though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyway this is where I'm at as of this second in time


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@FuqOutDaWhey He's still at it. :lol:


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyway this is where I'm at as of this second in time


 best of luck op!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Journo clutter aside, good luck fella. You're leaner than I am and we're doing the same thing, this'll be a good one to watch.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Journo clutter aside, good luck fella. You're leaner than I am and we're doing the same thing, this'll be a good one to watch.


Cheers mate, the clutters made it interesting atleast


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> @FuqOutDaWhey He's still at it. :lol:


Probably trying to justify his own dreamer bulks lol

Can you post that link in here so I can have a read?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lower B










Never used to feel anything in my quads but hack squats + split squats are brutal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And today's food










Quark + choc whey is GAF btw


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lunch prep


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@FuqOutDaWhey Damn that pasta looks just like how my mum does it, I could do with some of that right now.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> @FuqOutDaWhey Damn that pasta looks just like how my mum does it, I could do with some of that right now.


Where you think I got the recipe


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Only few days cutting and already everything feels heavy as f**k 

Decline down from 7,6,6 last week but could be mental without a spotter. Scared of decapitation lol. Might swap to incline Smith and decline dbs for a while.

Everything else was either up in reps or weight


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning bro's and ho's

Rest day today and going to watch The Night Before at cinema tonight so eating at the Harvester and the misses is nagging for cookie dough from pizza Hut


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Eating out not pigging out










Waitwut


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And the macros


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm going to try this nifty app, what is it called mate? Are you doing IIFYM?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'm going to try this nifty app, what is it called mate? Are you doing IIFYM?


You mean myfitnesspal? It's a great app and hardly takes any time once your used to doing it.

Yeah I'm doing flexible dieting


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll be giving both a go soon, cheers!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'll be giving both a go soon, cheers!


Should get a journal up


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Already have babe! Should go have a look :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any need to keep higher frequency when cutting? Getting bored of the upper lower now


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Any need to keep higher frequency when cutting? Getting bored of the upper lower now


 I would say frequency is probably the most important when cutting.

its volume you can lower.

maybe switch it up with fb x3?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Skinny fat is having high body fat with not much muscle, OP is 20% body fat and doesn't weigh much at all. The worst thing he could do now is bulk and gain more body fat. The best thing to do is to get really lean, sub 10% and then bulk from there. In the grand scheme of things why should he care about losing a small amount of muscle now when he gain easily gain it back when he starts bulking and actually look good..


 Im thinking of going down your approach when I start training again. I made exactly the same mistake from being skinny fat and was always conscious of it. I actually looked worse at the end of it than I did before I started.

I did muay thai for 2 years and went from skinny fat to a very visible 6 pack within around 4 months. I think I can get to that again and besides Ive got no muscle left to lost now anyway


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

andysutils said:


> Im thinking of going down your approach when I start training again. I made exactly the same mistake from being skinny fat and was always conscious of it. I actually looked worse at the end of it than I did before I started.
> 
> I did muay thai for 2 years and went from skinny fat to a very visible 6 pack within around 4 months. I think I can get to that again and besides Ive got no muscle left to lost now anyway


 Yeah, it's worth throwing away your pride for a few months and looking small in a t-shirt and getting down to 10% or below to give yourself a good base to work with. Good luck lad.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Any need to keep higher frequency when cutting? Getting bored of the upper lower now
> ...


Never got on well with full body routines mate as normally quite lower back taxing and I've got a ****ed up back


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Training and macros for today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Scale reading

167 lbs

BF: 20.1%

Dropped 1 lbs first week then on 2500 cals so think I'll need to shave another 250 off this week to keep it rolling


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just received gymshark hoodie from China lol .

Inb4uracunt


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just received gymshark hoodie from China lol .
> 
> Inb4uracunt


 Ali Express?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Just received gymshark hoodie from China lol .
> ...


Yeah, not sure it's bang on (the G looks a bit off) but otherwise it seems good


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ohhooo ze Gymshark! What is your YouTube fitness channel called? :lol:

sub'd fav'd liked


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Ohhooo ze Gymshark! What is your YouTube fitness channel called? :lol:
> 
> sub'd fav'd liked


#LLSfitness

 lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's macros but fighting to resist this


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow that was a shite session, no positives at all and everything felt 20kg heavier than normal. OHP killing my right RC still so probably need to drop it, can't see point stressing it when cutting. Couldn't keep shoulders retracted on flat db either so probably too heavy.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think a 1lb drop in body weight would incur any noticeable loss of strength, maybe it was just a s**t session. Could have been a bit dehydrated, could have been anything, really! Try it again next week and see what happens.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I don't think a 1lb drop in body weight would incur any noticeable loss of strength, maybe it was just a s**t session. Could have been a bit dehydrated, could have been anything, really! Try it again next week and see what happens.


True but I've also probably got the test levels of an 80 year old woman atm


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Lol, why?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Lol, why?


Finished pct a few weeks ago


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Jesus Christ, is everyone here on gear?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Jesus Christ, is everyone here on gear?


Didn't you get the AAS starter kit on sign up?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just been to my litle lads nursery Christmas play and he was brilliant. Had other parents say he was the star of the show  lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just been to my litle lads nursery Christmas play and he was brilliant. Had other parents say he was the star of the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bet that feels good mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Just been to my litle lads nursery Christmas play and he was brilliant. Had other parents say he was the star of the show  lol
> ...


Really nice that he's so confident at his age, we don't know where he gets it from to be honest lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Really nice that he's so confident at his age, we don't know where he gets it from to be honest lol


 Great stuff mate, bet you're proud!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mondays macros


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> Jesus Christ, is everyone here on gear?


Only the lazy ones ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, is everyone here on gear?
> ...


U r 1 cheeky **** m8


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Much better session today (if a little rushed). Increased on all exercises. Seem to train better fasted.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Good s**t. I've always fancied giving hacks a go on a machine but I've never had a gym with the kit


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Good s**t. I've always fancied giving hacks a go on a machine but I've never had a gym with the kit


Always been hamstring dominant in regular squats. Never really felt my quads work until I tried hacks + split squats. They murder them


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Why do you chose to do lying leg curl over Deadlifts that target your hamstrings?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

nathanlowe said:


> Why do you chose to do lying leg curl over Deadlifts that target your hamstrings?


I do Romanian Deads and seated leg Curls on my second leg day mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tuesdays macros


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pre xmas shopping


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh f**k you :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Wednesday's macros


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Good session, everything felt much better than the last 2 upper workouts.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Good session, everything felt much better than the last 2 upper workouts.


 Whats this app your using?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Good session, everything felt much better than the last 2 upper workouts.
> ...


Fitlist on iPhone

Preferred fitnotes on Android tho tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Far too early on the weekend but up for gym this morning then taking the lad to sea life centre later to see Santa for the third time already this year and to see polar express in 4d.

He must think Santa does a lot of checking on his behaviour lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Scale reading:

weight 166.2 lbs

BF 19.1%

Another pound down but this week could be damage limitation tbh


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'd take the bf% readings with a handful of salt, scales are s**t for that kind of thing. What do you mean about the damage limitation?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'd take the bf% readings with a handful of salt, scales are s**t for that kind of thing. What do you mean about the damage limitation?


Yeah I know that, it's just a loose record.

Going to create to try and create a big calorie buffer up until Thursday because ain't counting from xmas eve until after boxing day


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

First meal of the day


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What are the macros for the lid? plz respond

:lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> First meal of the day


 Why are you copying my blender lad?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > First meal of the day
> ...


Just trying to make it bruh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Went lighter on db flat bench trying to play around with form bringing them down lower on my chest but actually felt more strain on RC so f**k dat. Tried incline flys aswell but also didn't feel great.

Up reps on a few exercises so not too bad. Final session before Xmas.










Festive PWO nutrition  haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Merry Fatmess


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Merry Fatmess


 Sure your meant to be dieting? :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Looks good that!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Fatmess
> ...


As if dieting over Christmas was ever gonna happen


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll be miserable for the both of us, you crack on fella


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just done final session of 2015 and gym was rammed. Think the new year new me crowd has started early!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just done final session of 2015 and gym was rammed. Think the new year new me crowd has started early!


 I was debating about going for a swim today but thought the gym might be packed so went out on my motorbike instead and ended up getting wet anyway :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well that's all the boozing and over eating done and time to get back on it. Still been training over the festive period but pretty much ate what I wanted.

Back on the cutting train today and plan is still the same to get lean as f**k and then lean bulk back up afterwards. Going to use a routine tho which is the kinobody warrior shredding program. Got some goals to chase for motivation which I will post in a bit


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Body composition goals:

- [ ] Waist 85cm

- [ ] Chest 110cm

- [ ] Arms 39cm


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Strength goals:

- [ ] Incline bench 1x bw for 5 reps

- [ ] Weighted Chins with 30% BW attached for 5 reps

- [ ] OHP 0.7 X BW for 5 reps

- [ ] BB Curl 0.55 x BW for 5 reps


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just done weight in and I'm at 176.6 lbs which is +10 gain since 19th December .

Here's to hoping a lot is water!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Well that's all the boozing and over eating done and time to get back on it. Still been training over the festive period but pretty much ate what I wanted.
> 
> Back on the cutting train today and plan is still the same to get lean as f**k and then lean bulk back up afterwards. Going to use a routine tho which is the kinobody warrior shredding program. Got some goals to chase for motivation which I will post in a bit


 What's the crack with the kinobody routine? Seen the guy on YouTube - decent physique but seems a bit of a Mike Chang...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's all the boozing and over eating done and time to get back on it. Still been training over the festive period but pretty much ate what I wanted.
> ...


I got the book by dodgy means so gonna give it a crack as I was getting bored of my old routine anyway.

Nah he knows his stuff unlike Chang but he's a bit of a spiels artist also I guess. He gives a lot of priority to the exercises he says builds the aesthetic body like incline BB for chest and weighted chins for back etc. Low volume and focus on strength with RPT while cutting.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I got the book by dodgy means so gonna give it a crack as I was getting bored of my old routine anyway.
> 
> Nah he knows his stuff unlike Chang but he's a bit of a spiels artist also I guess. He gives a lot of priority to the exercises he says builds the aesthetic body like incline BB for chest and weighted chins for back etc. Low volume and focus on strength with RPT while cutting.


 What routine were you doing prior? Can you share the love with your dodgy means?

Im always wary of anyone selling a so called "program" or routine online when we're not 100% what went into their physique. Will you be adhering to his advocated IF protocol too?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > I got the book by dodgy means so gonna give it a crack as I was getting bored of my old routine anyway.
> ...


PM'd mate

Yeah his IF isn't as strict as leangains anyway and he does say it's just a lifestyle choice and macros are the important thing

I prefer training fasted anyway


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

First day back on the diet done, bit reliant on whey until go shopping as not much decent food in the house atm


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> PM'd mate
> 
> Yeah his IF isn't as strict as leangains anyway and he does say it's just a lifestyle choice and macros are the important thing
> 
> I prefer training fasted anyway


 Likewise - happy enough training with or without food. Just need a coffee for 630am sessions!

Will take a look at what you PMd me once the laptop decides to work. I've seen online it's 3 days per week?

I can't be doing with overly strict regimented dieting these days so a more relaxed IF protocol could work. I read someone say "IF? You mean you skipped breakfast?" True and I love that simplicity!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Any training today mate?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Any training today mate?


Nah not gonna be able to get to the gym until Tuesday


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Diets on point mate, you going to add clen or t3 at any point or just going to change diet up when you stall?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Plan to just keep cutting the cals when needed and adding cardio. I know I can get to around 15% pretty easy but after that it will be new territory so will have to see.

Can't wait to go shopping Monday and get some decent food in tho!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Plan to just keep cutting the cals when needed and adding cardio. I know I can get to around 15% pretty easy but after that it will be new territory so will have to see.
> 
> Can't wait to go shopping Monday and get some decent food in tho!


 Yeh that sounds the best way to do it, you planning on running another cycle eventually or you done with it?

I know we are doing the same Monday get some fruit in for smoothie stuff and some good foods to eat, feel like sh1t after eating the way I have over Xmas lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Plan to just keep cutting the cals when needed and adding cardio. I know I can get to around 15% pretty easy but after that it will be new territory so will have to see.
> ...


Not really decided 100%

The wife wants to try for another kid next year so might get a 15 week cycle in first lol

Yeah same here, made myself sick of the booze and junk tbh. Nice to have structure back


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Forgot to post yesterday's MFP

Lads back at school tomorrow and I'm back in the gym!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And today's


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Back in the gym and even eased in a little cardio lol

Lost 4 lbs since Friday which was most likely a lot of water but good start.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Back in the gym and even eased in a little cardio lol
> 
> Lost 4 lbs since Friday which was most likely a lot of water but good start.


 Good loss mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Diet still on point


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning peeps, thought I'd share something I've found that seems useful. It's called Trend Weight that links into Fitbit app.

You stick your weight in the app every day and it works out a lot of stats like average weight loss as it can fluctuate if you weight once a week.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lower body + bi's


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Lower body + bi's


 You not think about adding in more volume with you cutting mate?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Lower body + bi's
> ...


Just following the program tbh and from what I've read myself the best thing when cutting is to keep / improve strength even at the cost of volume. Diet and cardio will handle the fat loss.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just following the program tbh and from what I've read myself the best thing when cutting is to keep / improve strength even at the cost of volume. Diet and cardio will handle the fat loss.


 Ah yeh Just seen you are following that routine, yeh true mate I think it just helps mentally, for me anyway when I add more volume in, strength loss is inevitable when eating under maintenance for me too..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Rocking the latest in aliexpress clothing


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


>


Dropping bombs everywhere


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Stocking up for first refeed on Saturday, only slightly above maintenance but high carbs.

These are 99p a box from lidl!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I should stop coming in here tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I should stop coming in here tbh


123 cals each, think I might fit one in tonight


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Man! Skinny cows - have you tried them yet? Any good? Always wanted to try them so going to have to pop to Lidl. Any other flavours?

What's the plan on the refeed? How much over maintenance and how high carb?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Man! Skinny cows - have you tried them yet? Any good? Always wanted to try them so going to have to pop to Lidl. Any other flavours?
> 
> What's the plan on the refeed? How much over maintenance and how high carb?


Gonna try one tonight buddy but that's that only flavour they have. 99p for 3 is a steal lol.

Cals will be around 2700 and aiming for 300g carbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Have took my lad to indoor soft play to burn off some energy but the smell of food is everywhere.

Struggle is real bros


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@RexEverthing can't even explain how good those skinny cow ice creams are!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning early birds

Weight this morning is 170 lbs so exactly 6.6 lbs drop since last Friday .

Tend Weight says I'm losing average of 2.5 lbs so will keep calories the same for another week. Chest, tri's and rear delts later


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lost the bar path on 4th rep on first set of inclines and then got carried away and forgot it only called for 2 sets


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday's MFP










And have just kick started the refeed with turkey bacon sandwiches lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yesterday's MFP
> 
> 
> 
> And have just kick started the refeed with turkey bacon sandwiches lol


 Where's the turkey bacon from and how'd you rate it dude?

Teachers whiskey last night...?!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday's MFP
> ...


Tescos mate, it's okay but not amazing. Goes a bit rubery tbh.

Yeah few drinks never hurt anyone


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Lost the bar path on 4th rep on first set of inclines and then got carried away and forgot it only called for 2 sets


 Luckily you didn't lose your tampon and were able to finish those rollouts :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Lost the bar path on 4th rep on first set of inclines and then got carried away and forgot it only called for 2 sets
> ...


c**t


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A few more carbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just watched Sisters with the misses expecting a chick flick but it's funny as f**k and Cena has a cameo


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sunday morning wasn't a day of rest for me



















Cardio is logged as walking but it's actually 2 mins walk / 1 min jog that the program recommends. Did 4 jog intervals today.

Really good session although knee raises feel like back snaps tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

New Stefan Janoskis


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> New Stefan Janoskis


 'Spensive?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > New Stefan Janoskis
> ...


£18 I think


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not much to report but weight still dropping steadily


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Strength still going up whilst in deficit so all good. Program suggests 2 refeed days a week and I've only been having one but as weight is dropping nicely I'm having one today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning #ukmfam haha

Off to the gym to do something I ain't done in ages. Pure cardio


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Firstly was the 2 min walk / 1 min jog intervals for 20 mins and then did 20 mins SS but pyramiding up the incline and back down after 10 mins


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Last rep on first set of inclines was a full body English grinder but I got it . So plate a side next week which atleast looks a little less pussified .

Felt a nasty twinge on db tricep extensions so promptly swapped to skulls!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

How's the physique looking? Tightening up?

Did you say you're adhering to old Kinobodys IF protocol?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@RexEverthing

I'll get some updated pics up soon, no point yet as it's mostly been undoing the xmas and new year festivities 

Yeah I'm doing IF but not rigid, which is what Greg advices anyway.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning #unfitfam  working on my insta game for once I've made it.

Refeed day today and left the car at home and walked the little one down to his nans instead. His idea!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Reckon he's hinting at something :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Reckon he's hinting at something :lol:


Hes my new cardio PT


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Started refeed day with chicken sausage sandwiches and they are good as f**k. Prefer them to pork.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I woke up today and said to myself.. alright fatty. Time to cut the s**t.

But I'm awfully peckish now all of a sudden :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I woke up today and said to myself.. alright fatty. Time to cut the s**t.
> 
> But I'm awfully peckish now all of a sudden :lol:


Got steak pie tonight lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning world

Have cut calories down to around 2000 so it's only around 100 less but hopefully keep things ticking along for a bit

Off to the gym


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'd be chewing my desk at 2000, sheeeeit.

Good luck with the rollouts bbe xxxxx


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'd be chewing my desk at 2000, sheeeeit.
> 
> Good luck with the rollouts bbe xxxxx


I will imagine your lying infront of me for motivation


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> I'd be chewing my desk at 2000, sheeeeit.
> 
> Good luck with the rollouts bbe xxxxx


 Been dropping cals last few weeks and now down to 1900. It's manageable provided I have reasonably high volume foods and I just drop carbs from certain meals. Be a different kettle of fish if / when I drop to 1600 / 1700. Black coffee is my friend at the moment.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I was on about 2k calories not too long ago and I quite enjoyed it ha, I have a funny appetite though I can go and eat a lot of rubbish and make a pig of my self eating a lot of calories... or I can be quite happily eating 2k or less calories and not feel hungry at all.

I prefer cutting to bulking which is the opposite to most lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> I was on about 2k calories not too long ago and I quite enjoyed it ha, I have a funny appetite though I can go and eat a lot of rubbish and make a pig of my self eating a lot of calories... or I can be quite happily eating 2k or less calories and not feel hungry at all.
> 
> I prefer cutting to bulking which is the opposite to most lol.


Yeah I don't really mind low calories other than I get a bit short tempered lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Standing curls are becoming a nightmare after legs. Whole body shakes like a pissing dog


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A guy on the kinobody Facebook group finished his cut on 1500 cals in similar starting position to me. That sounds horrendous.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> A guy on the kinobody Facebook group finished his cut on 1500 cals in similar starting position to me. That sounds horrendous.


 How did he look at the end?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > A guy on the kinobody Facebook group finished his cut on 1500 cals in similar starting position to me. That sounds horrendous.


 How did he look at the end?










Pretty good considering he was following a bodyweight only routine


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How did he look at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good considering he was following a bodyweight only routine


 Looks decent from the collarbones down lol. Obviously been neglecting his hand stand push-ups! :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > How did he look at the end?
> ...


 Looks decent from the collarbones down lol. Obviously been neglecting his hand stand push-ups! :lol:

Must not like being upside down 

He only weighs 140 lbs there at 5ft10

Looks bigger imo


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

He's done well there, would I f*ck want to be 9 stone at that height though! I was about that weight at 5'11 at 19, looked as if a stiff breeze could knock me over


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> He's done well there, would I f*ck want to be 9 stone at that height though! I was about that weight at 5'11 at 19, looked as if a stiff breeze could knock me over


140 lbs is 10 stone ain't it?

We aren't all built to be mass monsters but I'd be happy with those results at end of my cut tbf


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Just checked, yeah it is. How tall are you?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Just checked, yeah it is. How tall are you?


5ft11


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Got steak pie tonight lol


 Where from?! Need details.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Got steak pie tonight lol


 Where from?! Need details.

Aldi, only the best


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Where from?! Need details.
> 
> Aldi, only the best


 Nutrition stats?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Where from?! Need details.
> ...


 Nutrition stats?










Only works on a refeed


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Nutrition stats?
> 
> 
> 
> Only works on a refeed


 How come you're having a refeed? Do you have them when you drop a certain amount or % of weight?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Nutrition stats?
> ...


 How come you're having a refeed? Do you have them when you drop a certain amount or % of weight?

2 refeeds per week is just part of the program. It's only slightly above maintenance tho.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looks decent from the collarbones down lol. Obviously been neglecting his hand stand push-ups! :lol:
> 
> Must not like being upside down
> 
> ...


 He does look bigger than 10 stone must have zero leg development!

how do you get the apple smileys to work?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How come you're having a refeed? Do you have them when you drop a certain amount or % of weight?
> 
> 2 refeeds per week is just part of the program. It's only slightly above maintenance tho.


 And you still consistently drop weight / get leaner with two refeeds per week?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > How come you're having a refeed? Do you have them when you drop a certain amount or % of weight?
> ...


 And you still consistently drop weight / get leaner with two refeeds per week?

So far so good

Need to start tracking measurements aswell so I've bought a MyoTape


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.foxsports.com/buzzer/story/squat-fail-885-pounds-dont-do-this-012016

You gotta watch this


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cardio session done.

The usual 20 mins of intervals followed by 20 mins SS pyramiding the incline.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Had a quick skim through - nice work. Similar stats and lifts to me.

Will be following.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Varg said:


> Had a quick skim through - nice work. Similar stats and lifts to me.
> 
> Will be following.


We gon make it


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We gon make it


 That's the spirit.

This will be the year. Everytime I "bulk" up, I increase waistline and lose definition. Evertime I "cut" I look like a skinny non-lifter


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Varg said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > We gon make it


 That's the spirit.

This will be the year. Everytime I "bulk" up, I increase waistline and lose definition. Evertime I "cut" I look like a skinny non-lifter


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight down to 166.4 lbs this morning


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Have finally took a few measurements so can track these as more important than weight I guess. First goal is getting waist down to 80cm

Current stats:

Waist: 87cm

Chest: 93cm

Bicep: 33.5cm


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Have finally took a few measurements so can track these as more important than weight I guess. First goal is getting waist down to 80cm
> 
> Current stats:
> 
> ...


 We've got the same waist mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Have finally took a few measurements so can track these as more important than weight I guess. First goal is getting waist down to 80cm
> ...


 We've got the same waist mate 



If only same could be said for the rest!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We've got the same waist mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, not that much different mate!

Chest is 114cm

Bis are 44cm

fee weeks old these but don't think they'll be much bigger!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ditching the car again today and walking the little one down to his nans and she's cooking a Chinese curry so that will be the first thing I eat today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And by walking I actually mean chasing this little dude on his first bike outing outside the house


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Almost 2 plates of this 

Good as any takeaway


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Almost 2 plates of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks fu**ing AMAZING that!

Did you track it...?!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 2 plates of this
> ...


 Looks fu**ing AMAZING that!

Did you track it...?!

Was seriously as good as any Chinese I've had 

I did my best lol

Brace yourself for more food shenanigans next few days


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looks fu**ing AMAZING that!
> 
> Did you track it...?!
> 
> ...


 Where abouts are you with cals / macros now? How much longer will you cut for?

I've dropped to 1800 today so any chance of satiety means having to drop most nice things. I'm just dropping cals every week regardless of loss. I'd rather be flat as f**k with muscle loss than persist with the chub on an "endless" diet


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fu**ing AMAZING that!
> ...


 Where abouts are you with cals / macros now? How much longer will you cut for?

I've dropped to 1800 today so any chance of satiety means having to drop most nice things. I'm just dropping cals every week regardless of loss. I'd rather be flat as f**k with muscle loss than persist with the chub on an "endless" diet

Weights a funny thing with how it fluctuates so I'm not obsessing with the scale tbh. Trend Weight says I'm still averaging a loss of 2 lbs a week so when that drops to 1 lbs I might lower cals. But this is a bit of a recomposition plan with the refeeds so will see what my measurements and strength looks like before doing anything.

I'm on 2000 cals and around 2700 on refeeds but I'm more active than I've ever been. Used to be far to sedentary.

Just had an americano so heading to gym


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Where abouts are you with cals / macros now? How much longer will you cut for?
> 
> I've dropped to 1800 today so any chance of satiety means having to drop most nice things. I'm just dropping cals every week regardless of loss. I'd rather be flat as f**k with muscle loss than persist with the chub on an "endless" diet
> 
> ...


 How sedentary were you and how much have you increased activity? How many gym sessions per week you getting in?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm more active than I've ever been. Used to be far to sedentary.


 think thats a big thing. You'll be suprised how much more you burn just being more active... get out and about more even just walking and you burn more.

Sounds daft but when im cutting ill park a lot further away from work than when im bulking. When bulking im 10mins away... when cutting im about 25/30mins away.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts are you with cals / macros now? How much longer will you cut for?
> ...


 How sedentary were you and how much have you increased activity? How many gym sessions per week you getting in?



A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more active than I've ever been. Used to be far to sedentary.


 think thats a big thing. You'll be suprised how much more you burn just being more active... get out and about more even just walking and you burn more.

Sounds daft but when im cutting ill park a lot further away from work than when im bulking. When bulking im 10mins away... when cutting im about 25/30mins away.

I keep an eye on my steps taken on my phone now and in the past I was having days where I'd be under 1000 but now everyday is between 5000-10,000.

Weights I do 3 sessions per week and 1 day at gym dedicated to cardio. Rest days I just try and keep active.

Think this is really important just from a health standpoint.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Post workout today keeping a load of cals for tonight


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fml


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Big tasty

Fries

Choc shake

Cadbury mcflurry

Was just about worth suffering the rabbit food earlier


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Some serious food porn in this thread especially when your on a low carb diet , making me hungry :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zorro88 said:


> Some serious food porn in this thread especially when your on a low carb diet , making me hungry :whistling:


Look away later if you like Cantonese food


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Look away later if you like Cantonese food


 You serioulsy losing weight and looking better eating like that buddy? Good going if you are!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Big tasty
> 
> Fries
> 
> ...


 You tapped that in to MFP?! That's gotta be pushing 1500 cals easy?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Big tasty
> ...


 You tapped that in to MFP?! That's gotta be pushing 1500 cals easy?

Just under 2000


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Look away later if you like Cantonese food


 You serioulsy losing weight and looking better eating like that buddy? Good going if you are!

I'm sure I will have to reign it in soon when things stall but so far so good


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You tapped that in to MFP?! That's gotta be pushing 1500 cals easy?
> 
> Just under 2000


 My current daily is 1800 :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > You tapped that in to MFP?! That's gotta be pushing 1500 cals easy?
> ...


 My current daily is 1800 :lol:

It was my refeed but weight was still down today lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> My current daily is 1800 :lol:
> 
> It was my refeed but weight was still down today lol


 Ah fair enough! Don't know how you manage it!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > My current daily is 1800 :lol:
> ...


 Ah fair enough! Don't know how you manage it!

Think I have a pretty good metabolism to be honest especially now I'm more active.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Ah fair enough! Don't know how you manage it!
> 
> Think I have a pretty good metabolism to be honest especially now I'm more active.


 I reckon he's got you on the payroll...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tbf guys I enjoy nice food but it does involve fasting for long periods and yesterday until the mcdonalds I had a shake and chicken salad so it ain't all plain sailing.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Tbf guys I enjoy nice food but it does involve fasting for long periods and yesterday until the mcdonalds I had a shake and chicken salad so it ain't all plain sailing.


 Whats wrong with chicken salad :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Tbf guys I enjoy nice food but it does involve fasting for long periods and yesterday until the mcdonalds I had a shake and chicken salad so it ain't all plain sailing.


 Whats wrong with chicken salad :lol:

Rabbit food


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

That salad looks much nicer to me than the junk.

I have seen nicer salads but I don't find it difficult to cut out junk like that because I just don't like it.

Also, so calorie dense...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Varg said:


> That salad looks much nicer to me than the junk.
> 
> I have seen nicer salads but I don't find it difficult to cut out junk like that because I just don't like it.
> 
> Also, so calorie dense...


Wish I did, the salad was practically force fed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You need a chef in your life ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Been a good day activity wise










Had a good walk to go look at some laptops so grabbed an Americano and this steak n cheese sub










Had turkey mince and pasta for second meal and then this was final meal of the day










Good news tho bros, no more fast food for a while now


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Been a good day activity wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would eat that Chinese right now

dont care if diet started yesterday :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Got the dreaded lurgy but hit the gym anyway. Feel knackered for it tbh.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday wasn't great with diet, calories ended up over 3000 but not too much damage done. Weight this morning was 166.8 lbs. Been feeling pretty ill but need to get head back in the game now.

Had a long walk yesterday for rest day cardio and got over 12000 steps by end of the day so pretty good .

Back in the gym today



















Last rep on inclines nearly killed me


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Post workout all English lol

Turkey bacon, chicken sausages, mushrooms, fried egg, beans and toast.

Macro friendly meal


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I need to stop coming in here lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FuqOutDaWhey ow you looking now? Any recent pictures?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Whit that Diet I know how he looks ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @FuqOutDaWhey ow you looking now? Any recent pictures?


175 to 166 and BF from 20+ to roughly -

18-19%

3 weeks natty ain't going to create any dramatic changes worth posting pics about tbf. Long road.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dafuq is going on with the forum now ffs. Posts twice so delete one and deletes them all. Repost and it's the 3 times


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Long road.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Refeeds are going to be less frequently now anyway, will save them for when needed or if going out somewhere which ain't very often  lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Whit that Diet I know how he looks


 What's your staple diet when you're dieting? Not having a go, genuinely interested @Frandeman


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 175 to 166 and BF from 20+ to roughly -
> 
> 18-19%
> 
> 3 weeks natty ain't going to create any dramatic changes worth posting pics about tbf. Long road.


 Must look a bit different after loosing 10lbs no?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Must look a bit different after loosing 10lbs no?


Yeah def, mainly look less bloated but nothing worth posting, prefer to do a before and after towards the end of cut tbh.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yeah def, mainly look less bloated but nothing worth posting, prefer to do a before and after towards the end of cut tbh.


 Fair play mate how lean you going for?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair play mate how lean you going for?


10% is the goal but will see how I look as I lean down to decide when to start the lean bulk.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So start of Jan I was 176.6 lbs

Today 165.4 lbs

Happy with first month and no refeed planned until Sunday now.

Boom!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone else having issues logging in on Tapatalk?

Anyway today's workout is attached.

Did 10 mins of cardio at the end as probably waiting in for a parcel tomorrow


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

They've got rid/are getting rid of Tap compatibility fella, was an announcement about it t'other day.

Doing well, keep it up!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Will probably f**k the forum off then, I only post on Tapatalk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Will probably f**k the forum off then, I only post on Tapatalk


 Why haha, tapatalk is s**t :lol: use the web app


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Why haha, tapatalk is s**t :lol: use the web app


 Have always used tapa mate, it's great as far as I'm concerned and never had an issue with it. The mobile site is God awful tbh.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Have always used tapa mate, it's great as far as I'm concerned and never had an issue with it. The mobile site is God awful tbh.


 Even the new one mate? It's 10x better than the old one!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Even the new one mate? It's 10x better than the old one!


 Whatever this is I'm viewing now lol. Just the mobile Web site


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's workout


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Little treat tonight lol


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the reason you tend to only do 2 sets on your main exercises in a lowish rep range and then more reps on exercises that would be deemed more isolation?

Shoulder Press 2 sets, Side lateral raises 4 sets

Only 2 sets each on split squat and Romanian deadlift and the same sets on the biceps which is such a smaller muscle?

Not having a go just genuinley interested.

I am currently doing Split squats 12.5kg dumbbells at 2 x 12 and Romanian deadlift at 60 x 15 and 70 x 12. Very good exercises.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

nathanlowe said:


> What is the reason you tend to only do 2 sets on your main exercises in a lowish rep range and then more reps on exercises that would be deemed more isolation?
> 
> Shoulder Press 2 sets, Side lateral raises 4 sets
> 
> ...


 In a cut its just about strength progression or at least maintenaning it and it's just effective at that. Bit more volume on rear delts and side lats aren't too taxing. Thats me trying to explain it briefly but it's RPT training.

Kinobody purposely puts more emphasis on upper body because thats what a lot of people care about, Greek god physique. He reckons legs don't need as much stimulus to grow anyway and lot of leg work can effect upper lifts.

Thats my poor explanation anyway lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

All set for pancake day


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

fu**ing hell the Web browser won't even let me use emojis and it's horrible typing in it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning users of the worlds worst mobile browsing experience

Off to the gym for dreaded cardio


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Change of plan with the cardio, ploughed the wife for a quick 30 second warm up and then went for a 50 minute walk lol

#beingflexible


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

First meal of the day


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Making up some strawberry GN ice-cream

Will report back tonight


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

The GN ice cream kinda has a crushed ice texture that I'm not a fan of and tastes bit chemically tbh. 4/10.

50g of protein in one bowl tho


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The GN ice cream kinda has a crushed ice texture that I'm not a fan of and tastes bit chemically tbh. 4/10.
> 
> 50g of protein in one bowl tho


 Never mind mate - only another 500g more to get through... :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Never mind mate - only another 500g more to get through... :lol:


 Will just have to add whipped cream and chocolate. No biggie


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

App ****ed to the order but tricep extensions were after db bench.

Lost a rep on inclines and felt generally weak. Think it's the effect of no refeed this week.


----------



## ams_sxi (Nov 19, 2012)

just ready this. Looks good!

Whats the deal, you just eat what you want up to a certain calories amount?

Then reduce calories every few weeks or so?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ams_sxi said:


> just ready this. Looks good!
> 
> Whats the deal, you just eat what you want up to a certain calories amount?
> 
> Then reduce calories every few weeks or so?


 Hitting calorie and protein targets is my main thing, let carbs and fats fall into place.

I track my weight on trend Weight to stop any rash changes due to scale weight as lots of things can throw it off so work off averages. If that drops below 1lb a week loss I will lower cals. I was having 2 refeeds a week but now dropped that to one or none depending on how I feel or social plans.

Trying to make this sustainable for life, don't always eat s**t but tend to post more of that because chicken and rice ain't interesting lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning skinnyfatfam

Out to an Italian restaurant for lunch later with all the in laws side of the family. So basically only looking forward to the food :mellow:

Will be pretty much only protein eaten before and after it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lunch


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Whats in Auntie Julie's card ? :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zorro88 said:


> Whats in Auntie Julie's card ? :thumb:


 A small explosive


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> App ****ed to the order but tricep extensions were after db bench.
> 
> Lost a rep on inclines and felt generally weak. Think it's the effect of no refeed this week.
> 
> View attachment 120727


 How you finding the routine? Have you gained any strength or progressed on weight? Or you happy to maintain as best as possible while cutting?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> How you finding the routine? Have you gained any strength or progressed on weight? Or you happy to maintain as best as possible while cutting?


 Gained on everything to begin with, still gaining on most but can see things like incline bench grinding to a hault tbh. But it's inevitable on a natty cut


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Turns out I was getting bit bored and unmotivated with the routine so switched back to my upper/lower for a bit.

Crazy that last time I did flat bench I struggled to get few reps at 60kg. Best strength gains came from not doing it lol


----------



## ams_sxi (Nov 19, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Hitting calorie and protein targets is my main thing, let carbs and fats fall into place.
> 
> I track my weight on trend Weight to stop any rash changes due to scale weight as lots of things can throw it off so work off averages. If that drops below 1lb a week loss I will lower cals. I was having 2 refeeds a week but now dropped that to one or none depending on how I feel or social plans.
> 
> Trying to make this sustainable for life, don't always eat s**t but tend to post more of that because chicken and rice ain't interesting lol


 I see, but tracking your weight may not always be good as you may put on muscle weight?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ams_sxi said:


> I see, but tracking your weight may not always be good as you may put on muscle weight?


 That's why I also take measurements :thumb


----------

